# Anatolian Shepherd at Austin Animal Shelter



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

She is 9 months old. Usually the ad's will say "mix" but this one does not.

She looks so sad in her little cage!! I wish I had a use for her! 

Here is the link if anyone is interested:

http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=ASTN.A660055


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

She's beautiful! She looks so forlorn I just want to cry 

Are you in Austin by any chance?

In His Love
Mich


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

I'm about 25 miles east of Austin.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you have access to this dog for evaluation purposes?

Do you know of any Anatolian breeders or a rescue who might pull her and find her a foster for awhile?

Also, I went to the link and there's no phone number or email addy, just a fax number. Do you have info for direct contact?


In His Love
Mich


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

Mich,

Thanks for the idea of contacting a rescue! I sent an email to the National Anatolian Shepherd Rescue Network and alerted them to her location.

The Austin Shelter is a "no kill" shelter....however, like a lot of no kill shelters, they can only be no kill to a certain extent.

I hope she finds a good home with lots of livestock to protect and not a small backyard.

Last night, I talked to my husband about adopting her, but he was not in favor of it because, at the moment, we don't have any small livestock...

The contact info for the Austin Animal Shelter is (512) 978-0500.

Edited: I contacted the shelter to see if they could post better photos on the web (for some they even have video) but apparently they can't do that.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I emailed them as well, so at least they are aware that someone cares.
I will call the shelter later today (time difference) and ask for better pics. If they email, I will post them here and on another forum I frequent. Thanks for the phone number. 

Our Candy was a general all round excellent farm dog. I miss her very much. I wish I could take her but logistics both here and the distance between do not mesh 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

She's nice looking. I don't see the cage the OP is speaking of, perhaps they did afterall update the picture?

Does anyone know if she's an owner surrender or a stray?


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

Hey, that's a new photo!! ...and so much better!


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh yea, she's a lovely girl :happy:

Wow, I'm really surprised that someone hasn't snapped her up already. There are forum members in Texas. Surely one of them needs a lovely young Anatolian?

I posted the updated pic on another forum I frequent, and I sent another email to the Texas Anatolian rescue. Thanks Golden Affinity! 

BanTam, maybe your husband will see the updated pic and change his mind?

In His Love
Mich


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Called about a half hour ago and she has been adopted.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

:sing: ADOPTED!! YES!! :thumb:

BanTam, did you take her afterall?

Oceantoad, thank you for calling them  This is great news! OH, how I love success :sing:

Wishing the dog and its new owners many happy years together 

In His Love
Mich


----------

